
Google introduces two new Twitter tools - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/104656/google-introduces-two-new-twitter-tools
======
svx
Like the author I didn't have great luck with the Follow Finder...
<http://whoshouldifollow.com> gives better results even though it seems a bit
out of date. MrTweet also does a better job here.

